# Handmade Wood Burned/Carved/Stained American Flags



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Found a new hobby to occupy my time. 










It's been a lot of fun making these! I buy furring strips from Lowes and burn them with a propane torch, then carve the stars with a dremel. Just started selling them locally yesterday. If anyone's interested in trying it, check out Jeff Furr on youtube!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Those are awesome! Of course you made a Buffalo Bills one :lol:


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Those are awesome! Of course you made a Buffalo Bills one :lol:


Of course! Haha I plan to make full size Bills ones soon. I could make you a Penn State one, being that their undefea............oh, shoot. Nevermind. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Those are awesome! Of course you made a Buffalo Bills one :lol:
> ...


Ohhhh that was cold :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nicely done. Are you sealing them with a poly? I made some tables out of pallet wood and sealed them with water-based poly, and it flaked off after about a year. I'll use oil-based from here on out.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Nicely done. Are you sealing them with a poly? I made some tables out of pallet wood and sealed them with water-based poly, and it flaked off after about a year. I'll use oil-based from here on out.


I've been messing around with spar urethane and polycrilic. My last 2 I just hit with linseed oil and called it a day..


----------



## mikelask24 (May 23, 2018)

Are you interested in selling these?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work Mark, those are awesome!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

mikelask24 said:


> Are you interested in selling these?


Hi Mike, I do sell them! Im getting far behind on orders. I never expected so many people to want them! I see you're in Buffalo, so I could definitely hook you up if you're interested!! Shoot me a PM of what you're looking for.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks for the awesome idea! Just finished mine today.


----------

